# Health Card. What are the benefits of having one?



## ipguy

Got my Health Card today
What is it for and what are the benefits of having one?


----------



## Jynxgirl

If you cut your hand off, they will take you to the free government emergency room, put it on ice and not let you die, until they can ship you back to your own country. 

There really isnt a whole lot of benefit from a non local to have it. If a labourer and can afford nothing else like if was to get sick and cant get basic medicine, they then would help you. If you are a westerner, not really get much out of it most likely.


----------

